# Can anyone shed some light!!



## TylerM (May 2, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I'm just like anyone in here - a car enthusiast. I always want my car to be update but still considering the quality of every part of my car. 

I got my Nissan, and right now I am looking for some of its part like Nissan Catalytic Converter, Nissan Clutch Master Cylinder, and Nissan Control Arm. I'm planning to change those items for my car this coming month. I already started searching places where to get this item but still undecided and still in search to find a better place that could give me affordable items but still not setting aside the quality of the parts.

I would appreciate all of your suggestion.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TylerM said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm just like anyone in here - a car enthusiast. I always want my car to be update but still considering the quality of every part of my car.
> 
> I got my Nissan, and right now I am looking for some of its part like Nissan Catalytic Converter, Nissan Clutch Master Cylinder, and Nissan Control Arm. I'm planning to change those items for my car this coming month. I already started searching places where to get this item but still undecided and still in search to find a better place that could give me affordable items but still not setting aside the quality of the parts.
> ...


COZ
Nissan Performance Aftermarket OEM Parts - 300zx 350z G35 240sx

IPP
1990-1996 Nissan 300zx Twin Turbo & Non Turbo Performance Parts


Courtesy
300ZX 1990-1996 Z32


----------

